# Comment booter un iBook sur CD ?



## margret (11 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
que faut-il faire pour qu'un iBook boote sur le CD au démarrage ? Y a-t-il un équivalent du BIOS pour macintosh ? Faut-il appuyer sur une touche ?
(j'essaie avec un live CD linux Knoppix). 


Merci.


----------



## laf (11 Juillet 2006)

pomme C au démarrage ça doit marcher


----------



## laurange (11 Juillet 2006)

booter le mac en gardant la touche C appuyée doit suffire si je me souviens bien.


----------



## laurent1 (11 Juillet 2006)

je confirme! et si tu veux choisir le disque tu fais alt (il est en effet possible de booter ton ibook sur le disque systeme d'une auttre machine mise en mode target

(tu appuyes sur T lors du boot et ctte machine devient un 'disque dure externe ' puis tu les connectes en firewire) ca te permet d'isoler un probleme de hardware d'un probleme software par exemple...


----------



## margret (11 Juillet 2006)

> (tu appuyes sur T lors du boot et ctte machine devient un 'disque dure externe ' puis tu les connectes en firewire) ca te permet d'isoler un probleme de hardware d'un probleme software par exemple...



voilà qui me paraît assez prometteur... mais est-ce possible en ethernet ou suis-je obligé d'utiliser firewire ?


----------



## laurent1 (11 Juillet 2006)

obligé d'utiliser firewire
Mais un peu hors sujet tu peux aussi definir tes cartes firewire comme des cartes reseaux et donc te faire gratos un reseau 400 ou 800mbit/s (FW400-800) et ca pour des copies de gros fichier c royale! meme pas besoin de rebooter!


----------

